# Boot manager trouble



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok so I finally got boot manager to run and play nice but when I go to a ROM in a slot my internal memory is full? When I am on the phone ROM it says I have like 7GB left lol. Help?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

I had this problem also, check to see whether boot manager is mounting sd

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

masterchung7 said:


> I had this problem also, check to see whether boot manager is mounting sd
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


How would I check that????


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

If you have root explorer, see if the sd is mounted r/w instead of r/o.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

masterchung7 said:


> If you have root explorer, see if the sd is mounted r/w instead of r/o.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


While booted in the slot ROM? How would I fix it if that's the issue?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

Idk if this actually works in your situation, but I had something similar. You can either use a script to mount sd as r/w or just click the r/o button near the top.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

Remember seeing that once but I just reflashed the rom and it went away.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

masterchung7 said:


> Idk if this actually works in your situation, but I had something similar. You can either use a script to mount sd as r/w or just click the r/o button near the top.


Weird.....yea it says r/w so I dunno whats going on? I guess trial and error? I got to keep trying i guess. I have had boot manager since it first came out and I still can't get it to work properly! Very irritating! Thanks for the help guys. If you have more suggestions I am all ears (eyes actually)


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

SlothlyDX said:


> Weird.....yea it says r/w so I dunno whats going on? I guess trial and error? I got to keep trying i guess. I have had boot manager since it first came out and I still can't get it to work properly! Very irritating! Thanks for the help guys. If you have more suggestions I am all ears (eyes actually)


Have you tried different SD cards? I'm wondering if that factor is maybe a problem for you I have had only a few issues with boot manager after many roms and most of them I could blame on bad downloads from when the "goo" website was having issues.


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

bmt11 said:


> Have you tried different SD cards? I'm wondering if that factor is maybe a problem for you I have had only a few issues with boot manager after many roms and most of them I could blame on bad downloads from when the "goo" website was having issues.


I just got a new 32gb samsung micro sd card and have not seen anyone with problems. My friends have it and it works for them so I don't think that is the issue. This happened on my last sd card (patriot) as well.


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

Logcat. The customer support was helpful in answering my questions, but you need to provide a logcat for them


----------

